
Twitter adds labels for tweets that break its rules - cVwEq
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/27/twitter-adds-labels-tweets-that-break-its-rules-putting-president-trump-companys-crosshairs
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295754).

~~~
tropo
Forgot this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20299561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20299561)

------
simonsarris
Perhaps best to read from primary source:
[https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2019/publicint...](https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2019/publicinterest.html)

